# [SOLVED] Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L audio driver



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

I just re installed windows and I cant get any sound. I got my ethernet drivers from gigabyte website. I also downloaded the audio drivers, they will install and tell me to reboot but still no sound.


----------



## kmvasilev (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L audio driver*

Try with this one - http://tw.giga-byte.com/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2629

The problem seams to by in missing M$ fix, check your device manager for yellow spots


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L audio driver*

I got it, had to download a 10,000 drivers CD from torrents. Thanks for your relpy


----------

